# Can't get the Kindle Fire to boot past TWRP



## stack

Greetings! I found myself in a similar position as "Average Android" in this post http://rootzwiki.com...-did-i-ruin-it/ but I think it is different enough that it should be a seperate post. I am running a Linux OS and I do not own a windows or apple device (important info as so many of the 'guides' out there require one or the other).

I was screweing around trying to play with the CM9 ROM and I got distracted and wiped something I wasn't supposed to. There was practicaly nothing on the device. I lost all my files, settings, backups and ROMS.

The Kindle still boots into the TWRP 2.0.0 interface and lets me muck around with things. I can still connect it to my Linux box and access the device through the adb-linux command so the device is not bricked. I did a `adb-linux push` of the latest cm9 ROM to the device and from the twrp menu I ran `install`. The first odd thing is that i get a lot of messages like this:

E:error opening /sdcard/TWRP/BACKUPS/0000000
E:Cannot load volume /misc!
E:Unable to stat /sd-ext
E:Can't open /cache/recovery/log

That is most of the messages but most of them repeat frequently. Still, I get a message saying install should be done and an option to reboot the system. On reboot, I go straight back into twrp!

OK, well that is weird. A few more attempts with the same result. Maybe it is the cm9 ROM that is bad. Well I know I had the Miui.us ROM working at one point and I still have that download. So I pushed it over to the device and tried that ROM. I get more messages about the volume /misc and /cache but this explicitly states "Installation complete". Great! Wipe the Cache/Dalvik and reboot!

And I am back in the TWRP menu....

What gives? How do I fix this? Any ideas at all?

Thanks!


----------



## luniz7

Have you tried doing "adb shell idme bootmode 4000" ?

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using RootzWiki


----------



## stack

Sweet! That worked! I guess I forgot to put that in my notes the last time I did this. Thank you very much!


----------

